# suck it?



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

will a 2.5hp 4 stroke with internal tank pull fuel up a short hose if hooked to a portable tank? :-?
thanks already!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Check Crowley marine for schematic..believe it is a gravity feed.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

figures....youll look funny holding that tank up all day.
maybe get someone to squeeze my bulb?


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Install a poling platform and set tank up there...


----------

